# Other Pets > Horses >  We've got our first baby horses this year!!!

## SlitherinSisters

I don't know HOW I missed this part of the forums?!!! Horses are my number one passion  :Dancin' Banana:  This year we have our first baby horses ever! It's been a very exciting spring! 

This is the first babe we had, by our smokey black mare. Anything we breed our mare to is going to be palomino. The little filly is Jazzy/sold, I'm doing my best not to get attached to her.

3 hours old... 


1 month old....


2 months old...... She has two mommies  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  My mare, the paint, is 21 years old and I refuse to breed her. She desperately wants a baby and luckly Holly is willing to share her baby with her. Jazzy finds every last gosh dang mud pile  :Sad: 





And our second baby, my FAVORITE!! She's going to be a gorgeous buckskin! Tora is her name by the way. 

1 hour old.....


1 month old......


2 months old......So you can see how huge she is!! 




Tora's Poppa!!! Isn't he handsome!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Awh... how darn cute... I want a horse

----------


## tigerlily

I love your paint mare.  She's beautiful.  Tora is such a cutie as well.  All gangly legs, so sweet!  Congrats on your first two babies.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I forgot to mention that Tora's daddy is named Cash and yes he's related to dash for cash!

----------


## ZinniaZ

Yay!!!  Great photos.  What breed is Tora and what breed is Jazzy?  They look like they have quarterhorse?  I love the muddy babies.   :Smile:   Congratulations on the babies....  

horses are my number one passion as well.   :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Awh... how darn cute... I want a horse


Jazzy's for sale  :Very Happy:  Both of our fillys are leading great, load in the trailer, pick up their feet, and love cuddles.  :Very Happy: 




> I love your paint mare.  She's beautiful.  Tora is such a cutie as well.  All gangly legs, so sweet!  Congrats on your first two babies.


I've had several stallion owners cut me deals on the price to try and get me to breed my mare to their stallions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tora is a doll! My little sister took her to 4-H and got second place in Weanling Halter Class. She lost to a 4 month old because it was more "grown up."

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Yay!!!  Great photos.  What breed is Tora and what breed is Jazzy?  They look like they have quarterhorse?  I love the muddy babies.    Congratulations on the babies....  
> 
> horses are my number one passion as well.


 :Dancin' Banana:  YAY!!! I love this site!!! There's so many horse lovers!!!

Tora and Jazzy are both purebred quarter horses. Jazzy is from a slimmer line of quarter horse. Holly the black mare was a champion reining horse. She's only 9 years old and retired because she severed a tendon in her leg when she was caught in tinsel wire. She was a $10,000 horse that we got for free. 

Princess, the bay, and Cash were both from the line of big muscled quarter horses.

----------

